# No VCR



## Bob. (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I can play VHS tapes other than with a VCR?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Bob

No. There's no device out there that will play VHS tapes without using VCR. The only options available is transferring from VHS to your computer or DVD.


----------



## Bob. (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, but I was wondering how I could do that? Is it possible on a VCR/DVD combo device?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Anything with a VCR in it will work.


----------

